# Some venison jerky



## cowgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

While the weather was decent last week I smoked a batch of venison jerky.
I used some hind quarter roasts and a bit of back strap that I had on hand. Sliced it with my electric slicer, marinaded it overnight and smoked it in my little smokehouse. It turned out pretty tasty. :)




http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg74/cowgirls-photos_album/030.jpg 
I marinaded the jerky in a mixture of soy sauce, garlic, Dales marinade and onion powder. Then sprinkled it with fresh cracked black pepper.


http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg74/cowgirls-photos_album/002-3.jpg

I like to use wooden skewers to hang the jerky....I can get about 6 hunks of meat on one stick. Just makes hanging go faster.


http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg74/cowgirls-photos_album/009-1.jpg 

I used a mixture of hickory and Jack Daniels whiskey barrel chips for the smoke.


http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg74/cowgirls-photos_album/005-1-1.jpg 

The jerky took about 12 hours of smoking/drying. It turned out tasty. :)

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg74/cowgirls-photos_album/030.jpg


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks awesome CG...Bet it was tasty!!!


----------



## navionjim (Apr 3, 2008)

You rock Cowgirl!


----------



## erain (Apr 3, 2008)

great lookin jerky patty, nice pics. what is this dales marinade, is this a boughten or a homade solution???


----------



## brianj517 (Apr 3, 2008)

Absolutely, mouth-wateringly fabulous! Nicely done Cowgirl!


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you folks......I still have some I'd share with ya.

Erain, here is a picture of the Dale's marinade....http://www.dalesseasoning.com/
I tried it on some ribeyes last summer while camping. It's not too bad.


----------



## mulepackin (Apr 8, 2008)

Great looking jerky


----------



## desertlites (Apr 8, 2008)

yumm patty that looks great-ds makes mental note jerky soon.


----------



## cman95 (Apr 8, 2008)

My address will follow, send all you can spare. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Great job there.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks folks.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




cman, I'll get a package sent right to ya.


----------



## lcruzen (Apr 8, 2008)

Awsome looking jerky Patty! Just made me remember I think I still have a back strap in the freezer.

Lou


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks Lou! 
I'm going through my freezer, making room for fish. (hope I didn't just jinx myself) lol


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 8, 2008)

Good luck fishing CG, catch a big one for me!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks Joe...I'll sure try.


----------



## 00buckshot69 (May 3, 2008)

I like the idea of hanging it.


----------



## mossymo (May 3, 2008)

cowgirl
The jerky looks great and I like your resourcefullness in hanging the jerky; good, inexpensive idea, thanks !!!


----------



## kookie (May 3, 2008)

Great looking jerky............Looks mighty tasty.......


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2008)

good looking jery girl!!


----------



## meandmytwodogs (May 3, 2008)

Yum! That looks so good. I have a few venison roasts left in the freezer right now too. Got to get to that soon!
Nice job!


----------



## deadeye126 (May 3, 2008)

now that looks good cowgirl if i can only get my dad to give up some deer meat now


----------



## cowgirl (May 4, 2008)

Thanks folks.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





This batch turned out pretty tasty...wish I would have made more.


----------



## gt2003 (May 4, 2008)

I made some deer jerky out of hind quarters last week.  I would say I wish I would have made more, but...., the more I make, the more they eat.  So, it's kind of nice to use the quarters of 1 deer at a time.  More jerky to last until this coming year.  Just FYI, I use the Hi Mountain pepper seasoning.

Jerky looked great.  I'm sure you enjoyed it.  Take care and keep up the good work, Greg


----------



## cowgirl (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Greg.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Is the Hi Mountain pepper seasoning a dry seasoning or do you mix with liquid? Just curious...I've never tried it.


----------



## t-bone tim (May 4, 2008)

Cowgirl the Hi-mountain is a dry cure .... and I must say very delicious ... it's all I use , great stuff


----------



## seboke (May 4, 2008)

Awesome looking jerky cowgirl.  Great idea using the skewers.  

By the way, my order of Morton's TQ finally came in.  I'll be using your Canadian Bacon recipe tomorrow for this weekend's smoke.


----------



## cowgirl (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info Tim...I need to give it a try.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Seboke, thanks!
Those skewers work for me...I can get several slices of meat on each one. Beats the heck outta toothpicks.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck with the bacon, hope it turns out well for ya.


----------



## seboke (May 5, 2008)

Will let everyone know with q-view!  Will definitely give you the proper accolades!


----------



## lownslow (May 27, 2008)

Nice looking jerky!

So my first smoker arrives tomorow and I have some deer and elk in the freezer that I want to make into jerky.  Could you give me a little more detail about what you did?  

What temp was the smoker and how did you know when enough was enough?

thanks much


----------

